# getting started in cometitions



## redline57 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, We've all seen the shows on tv. How does someone get started in competitions? Whats the rules? What classes do they have? I dont want to be cooking aginst teams that have been competing for years (yet). What do you usually have to cook? Do you bring the meat with you?Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2014)

Most events have their own rules. They have one here in a small town here. They have you smoke at home then bring it to the event on the honor system. Then their is Memphis in May. A all out big name teams. Find something in your area that has something to you liking. Then dive in head first. You don't have your location listed in your profile so I can't give you any contest in your area.

Happt smoken.

David


----------



## redline57 (Aug 14, 2014)

I changed my profile. I live in Fort Smith. I found a competation in Alma next month. Im going to enter that one. Wish me luck!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2014)

redline57 said:


> I changed my profile. I live in Fort Smith. I found a competation in Alma next month. Im going to enter that one. Wish me luck!


Your just down the road from me. I'm north of Alma. Where and when is the competiton in Alma? Cedarville has a competition sometime that is a smoke it at home and bring it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## redline57 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.bestrackbbq.com/ hrers the info


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2014)

redline57 said:


> http://www.bestrackbbq.com/ hrers the info


Thanks

David


----------



## redline57 (Aug 14, 2014)

No problem. Yoy entering?


----------



## dougmays (Aug 15, 2014)

@redline57  normally they'll have Pro and Backyard divisions. Backyard is amateur and is meant for people who are newer and haven't won as much. Now i know here in Florida anyone can enter backyard or pro...so not everyone is honest and you sometimes still compete against people who have one Pro leve awards. But for the most part the competition is even. 

So ask that event if its Pro only or if they also have a Backyard/Amateur division. If you enter pro you wll be competing against people with huge rigs, 10's of thousands of dollars in gear, etc....

I was very surprised the first competition i went to with my little Brinkman Electrical and my weber smokey mountain and i was surrounded by other Amateurs who had huge trailers, smokers, and all kinds of goodies. But you gotta start somewhere right

Here was my first competition 3 years ago....just a couple home smokers and grills













2012-10-13_08-48-19_404.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Trailers to the left of us, trailers to the right of us













2012-10-13_08-48-22_832.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012


















2012-10-13_08-48-38_644.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






*and this is what the addiction does to you haha...*













PF 2014 SATURDAY019.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014


















PF 2014 SATURDAY016.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 15, 2014)

Redline,

Hope you are excited.  Don't worry about competing against the pros.  Me and my friend have done a whole two competitions.  Both were KCBS and both had some beginners and some pros.  We held our own and even got a couple of awards in the 2nd comp.  It was a lot of fun and that was the important thing.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 15, 2014)

Be friendly and personable and the night before when people are hanging out make friends...i've met many pros that have shown me tips and tricks that really help in comps.

also look at google images for competition turn in boxes to get an idea of what judges are looking for


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 15, 2014)

dougmays said:


> Be friendly and personable and the night before when people are hanging out make friends...i've met many pros that have shown me tips and tricks that really help in comps.
> 
> also look at google images for competition turn in boxes to get an idea of what judges are looking for




This is true...got great tips from a few teams that went to the Jack Daniels.  Also got to take a free box builiding class from Harry Soo and met Mo Cason.  Did not get any tips from him but he was really cool to talk to.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to meet Big Mo! It seems like at the Florida comps the pros stay to themselves out of the way of us common folk LOL


----------

